# My Orient Blue Ray with Ocean Blue BOB Marino Strap-Wow!



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

My Orient Blue Ray mechanical watch is so beautifully made and lovely to look at, I thought I would ditch the stainless steel bracelet, take it upscale with a beautiful German leather strap. So here it is, all dressed up with a "handgemacht" (hand-made) BOB Marino alligator-pattern leather strap in Ocean Blue with a polished stainless steel Omega-style deployant clasp.

_(photographed with Fujifilm X-T1 and Fujifilm 60mm f/2 Macro lens)_




























Nice shot of the deployant clasp.










Would welcome your guys feedback on this mod...


----------



## StrayDog (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm jealous... of your X-TI. 

Great pictures, and a lovely band/clasp. I'd never have thought to pair blue alligator with the Ray, but I think it comes together.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks nice.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Really great combination. Looks incredible!


----------



## KingJacobo (Oct 21, 2013)

WOW! I just got a blue Ray a few days ago and am loving my brown leather Hirsch strap. This blue one looks great! I'm definitely gonna get one now!

Wrist shots! Wrist shots!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

The ray is one of the most versatile watch when it comes to strapping it. That bob marino strap looks awesome. I have one marino canvas incoming as well for my 24" pam homage.

Here' mine a while ago on a croc strap



arislan said:


> View attachment 1606914
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606915
> ...


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

arislan said:


> The ray is one of the most versatile watch when it comes to strapping it. That bob marino strap looks awesome. I have one marino canvas incoming as well for my 24" pam homage.
> 
> Here' mine a while ago on a croc strap


Looks great! Something to keep in mind for other Rays.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

StrayDog said:


> I'm jealous... of your X-TI.
> 
> Great pictures, and a lovely band/clasp. I'd never have thought to pair blue alligator with the Ray, but I think it comes together.


The X-T1's a great camera; love it's image quality and the lenses are amazing.

The strap is leather, just with an alligator pattern.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

KingJacobo said:


> WOW! I just got a blue Ray a few days ago and am loving my brown leather Hirsch strap. This blue one looks great! I'm definitely gonna get one now!
> 
> Wrist shots! Wrist shots!


You can get the BOB Marino strap for Omega-style deployant clasp from WACCEX on that auction site.


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, yet another stunning combination. You, my good sir, have excellent taste. 

Wear it in good health.


----------



## havok_watch (May 19, 2015)

lord have mercy... wow... that makes the blue ray look waaaay more expensive than it is!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Both of those straps are great matches. Really love the blue. Where is the OP's strap and deployant from? Links? I really like the fold under deployant style, very classy.

PS. Recently purchased the X-T1. Sick of lugging around a full-frame Nikon DSLR. The X-T1 is fabulous.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

PhantomThief said:


> Wow, yet another stunning combination. You, my good sir, have excellent taste.
> 
> Wear it in good health.


Thank you, I am enjoying it. I switch this one out with my Black Ray with Tan strap pretty much daily. My Citizen AT Skyhawks are not getting much wrist time lately; I really like my Orient Rays!


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

havok_watch said:


> lord have mercy... wow... that makes the blue ray look waaaay more expensive than it is!


Yes, it does...that was the idea! Dressin' up a watch that cleans up nicely!


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Both of those straps are great matches. Really love the blue. Where is the OP's strap and deployant from? Links? I really like the fold under deployant style, very classy.
> 
> PS. Recently purchased the X-T1. Sick of lugging around a full-frame Nikon DSLR. The X-T1 is fabulous.


Mitch,
The strap is a Bob Marino Omega-deployant sytle leather strap with alligator pattern in _Ocean Blue_ from WACCEX on that auction site. The deployment clasp is a polished stainless steel Omega-style deployment clasp from Strapped for Time. Just do a search at their web site...or send me a PM and I provide direct links. I don't what the policy here is for posting links to outside vendors and don't want to get into trouble.


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Dang that is nice looking! Now I really want a blue Ray as well... Do you have links to the band and clasp? Thanks!


----------



## Joostgt3 (Oct 1, 2008)

That looks wonderful! Any tips on where to get a strap like this?


----------



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ohhh, nice! I just got the Mako and have a couple blue leather straps in the cart...trying to decide. Might have to go back and look at gators. Very nice pics!


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Joostgt3 said:


> That looks wonderful! Any tips on where to get a strap like this?


See post 15 above.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

ABud21 said:


> Ohhh, nice! I just got the Mako and have a couple blue leather straps in the cart...trying to decide. Might have to go back and look at gators. Very nice pics!


This is not real alligator; it's calf leather with an alligator imprint.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I love how the strap looks.

Any photos in plain daylight? Is it dark as Ray's dial?


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks stunning!!!Great job dude


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, great looking combo indeed. I am also curious about some shots of it in the sun. I have been eyeing a Squale Blue Dial but I am thinking that strap may be a little too dark compared to the Squale's lighter blue than Orient. 

I love the omega style deployment clasp.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I just received the "Dark Blue" variant at 22/20mm, but it is too dark. Almost black.
It's not bad, but I would prefer it just a pinch more blue.









I already have an "Ocean Blue" in my cart for next week 

Nice quality on these.
Oh by the way they also have nice clasps. You just have to wear them a bit loose, otherwise the mechanism sticks into your wrist.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> I love how the strap looks.
> 
> Any photos in plain daylight? Is it dark as Ray's dial?


No, it's lighter, but still a beautiful ocean blue; it looks really stunning. I get comments on this combo all the time.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> I just received the "Dark Blue" variant at 22/20mm, but it is too dark. Almost black.
> It's not bad, but I would prefer it just a pinch more blue.
> 
> View attachment 5291938
> ...


Is that a BOB Marino strap? It looks darker blue than my Ocean Blue one.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Wow, great looking combo indeed. I am also curious about some shots of it in the sun. I have been eyeing a Squale Blue Dial but I am thinking that strap may be a little too dark compared to the Squale's lighter blue than Orient.
> 
> I love the omega style deployment clasp.


The Squale's blue is lighter than the Orient, but the BOB Ocean Blue strap would still pair with it fine; it is a darker blue than the Squale and a ligther blue than the Orient. It's looks it's best in the sun when you can see the sunburst blue dial to it's best advantage.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Puma Cat said:


> Is that a BOB Marino strap? It looks darker blue than my Ocean Blue one.


Yes it is the "dark blue" BOB Marino

Sent from my Ericsson PF-768


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I just received the new strap, but it looks too bright blue. It looks more like Royal Blue than Ocean blue. 
Could it be that the Ocean blue is darker in photos? Usually the opposite happens...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Photos look great! I'm too conservative to pull off a blue leather strap, but it looks great.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah it was a royal blue after all... Mac from Waccex is sending the correct one. Excellent communication with him.

Stogie the dark blue is almost black. It just has a slight blueish tint on it.
I am getting one for my Rodina too 
It will match perfectly with the blueish hands


----------

